

Are there any coding bootcamps in EU? - comatory

After a bit of googling I didn&#x27;t find anything. This seems to be North American thing pretty much.<p>Just wondering if there are any good boot camps ai ed at web or mobile development.
======
comatory
Anyway for anyone who stumbles upon this thread I found some bootcamps
(Ironhack) that are in EU via bootcamp.in

------
nunobrito
There are some "code retreats" in Darmstadt. Basically a weekend pushing
programming to limit.

~~~
comatory
I'll look into that but I'm looking for something even more intense.

